# Layne Norton on the Biggest Fat Loss Mistake, Dangers of Too Much Cardio



## swolesearcher (Mar 28, 2014)

Layne Norton On The Biggest Fat Loss Mistake, Preserving Muscle, Dangers of Too Much Cardio, & More - YouTube


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 28, 2014)

After reading some of his threads and different posts on bodybuilding.com, goes by str8flexed, I think he is an arrogant prick.   Also, most of his information is for the unenhanced,  which can be an entirely different beast. That being said,  I think he is spot on in this video and is a very smart guy. He just needs some help in the pr department.


----------

